# Want a gaming rig for 25k



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Photoshop,Maybe little After effects,Browsing(youtube) with at least 5-10 tabs open,Games like gta 4,witcher 2,crysis 2 all on high/ultra setting,Gta 5 when released 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:25,000.Max:30k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Never

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7(Ultimate mostly)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:Already have a 220 gb hard disk.. Please try to make it to 500-640 gb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Already have a viewsonic va1716w.1280 x 800 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor,DVD Drive,Ups,Keyboard...Provide speakers,mouse as extra

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Maybe March end or april 1 or 2nd week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Locally,Preffer buying everything from one shop

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:This config should be future proof for at least 2.5 to 3 years.And should be able to handle games coming in 2013/14 in medium settings.
How is Amd fx(fusion)-6.5k
Bought it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ FX is not good. Phenom II X4 or Core i5 is the way to go. Heres a config:

Core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.4k
Corsair 4Gb DDR3 @ 1.2k
WD 500Gb @ 4.3k
Gigabyte HD7750 @ 6.2k
Corsair CX430W @ 2.3k

TOTAL: 28.2k 

now get a local cabby for 1k (without PSU) & for 800 bucks a mouse. let someone else suggest mouse.

In case you want to go AMD route:
Phenom II X4 960T @ 6.8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H @ 3.8k
MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC @ 8.6k

TOTAL: 27k

buy from SMC or Flipkart and have it assembled locally for 500bucks. or do it yourself


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2012)

But will 6850 be good for 3 years?How is a monitor with built in speakers?
Ok how much will i get by selling this.
Athlon 7750
3 Gb DDR 2 Ram.
XFX 5450 1 GB
Circle Pc case.
Asus M2N68-AM Plus


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

^^for your budget  it will be hard to build a rig which is futureproof for 3yrs. even high end cpu/gpu wont give that assurance.

for now consider amd rig suggested by sam. best you can get and will be foolproof if not futureproof. DIY to get components assembled.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2012)

^Ok lets more configs..come in as not yet decided when to buy a Rig
thanks sam


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ At your resolution, a 7750 is great. But in case you want to upgrade to a fullhd monitor, consider something beefier. MSI 6850 pe is a fantastic option @ 8.6k


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

The i5 based rig recommended by Sam is the one to go for. Will be better in Gaming performance than the IMO.

3 years might be hard. and GTA V will have some pretty mad requirements IMO. Nothing can be said till we see its minimun requirements 

But 6850 and the 7750 should be able to run it


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ Yeah,Well lets see still march end Hope 7850 comes to india..before April 2nd week :


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ you'll have to up your budget. HD7850 is expected to be a good deal but won't come cheap. 



serpent16 said:


> But will 6850 be good for 3 years?



for your monitor, yes. if you upgrade to HD then maybe yes but Full HD, 2yr depending on what games comes next.



serpent16 said:


> How is a monitor with built in speakers?



go for discrete speaker.



serpent16 said:


> Ok how much will i get by selling this.
> Athlon 7750
> 3 Gb DDR 2 Ram.
> XFX 5450 1 GB
> ...



5k.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2012)

^  Ok thanks for the Info Sam.
Hope the price comes down. by April..Will check locally to.As Parents not ready for buying computer parts online


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey i want the Config without an hardrive


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

That would free up 4.3k of the budget. Invest on a better GPU?
SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity

the Cx430 V2 should be able to handle this rig if you donot overclock.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

6870 is not recommended. wait for HD7850 (launched today). faster than GTX570 and beats HD6950 hands down. moreover, HD7850 may get unlocked to 7870  

if you want, buy PC without GPU for now.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

^ As 7850 is 250 $ it will be 13 k here .


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ in case you go for the AMD setup, i think you can include HD7850. though it'll cost ~15k for sure.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

^Yeah i guess 15k for a 2gb one,I think 1 gb one will be priced lower.
Any Idea when it will come to india?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ there mayn't be any 1Gb version. even if some custom 1Gb comes up, that is atleast 4-6months away to deal with Nvidia's midrange GPU.

expect them to show by March end.


----------



## Ankit07 (Mar 5, 2012)

Buy thiss lappy  ----------> Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

P.S - It have a quad core proccy ..but on that site it is shown as a "dual core"


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ Thats not meant for gaming .Btw,You can get a good gaming laptop only for above 50k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> Buy thiss lappy  ----------> Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> 
> P.S - It have a quad core proccy ..but on that site it is shown as a "dual core"



laptop were never meant to be used as gaming machines. cramped keyboard & hardly any room for upgradability. though this is one of the cheapest laptop that can run through any game, but i a 25k PC will be better


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Will 7850 hit india before april 

Hey guys my parents agreed for pc without GFX Card FOR now.
So i want Cpu+Motherboard+ram+cabinet+PSU for 16-17k(Tight)..It should work with XFX 5450(PCI express 2.1 support,Dont know if it will work with new PCI's  )


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ the pcie standard doesn't mean a lot to lowend user. will work. I am online from mobile so can't post config.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

Ohk,So should i go with intel config,Even my parents say intel now(If not good,i can go with Amd to)??With a motherboard with hdmi.


----------



## lalsingh (Mar 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ FX is not good. Phenom II X4 or Core i5 is the way to go. Heres a config:
> 
> Core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.4k
> ...



Phenom II X4 960 can unlock into 6 core ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

Intel or AMD for 20k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2012)

don't try unlocking 960T on a budget mobo.at least get a good asus mobo(costs ~6300 i think)for better safety as unlocking to 6 cores put a lot of stress on VRMs & budget mobos usually do not have high quality VRMs.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2012)

Serpent, wait for the launch of HD 7800 series in India and then decide the rig based on the price of it. Right now they are reaching very quickly in Indian market. HD 7700 series is already available with SMC.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Im buyinh GFX card later.Now im buying all other things like CPU+MOBO+case+psu..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2012)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 6.4K
Motherboard: Asus M5A88-M @ 5.9K
Ram: G-skill Ripjaw/kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.5K
Corsair GS600 600W 80+ PSU @ 4K
NZXT Source 201 Elite @ 2.4K

Total 20.2K


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

Ohk thanks cilus.. will it work with my 5450?
My parents are saying for an intel..There if we now take a good pc only


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2012)

Buddy, any PCI-Express Graphics card works with any motherboard having a PCI-E X16 slot.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Ohk thanks is Intel also good?

Core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.4k
Corsair 4Gb DDR3 @ 1.2k
Corsair CX430W @ 2.3k
Is this also good enough?as per sam Suggested?
Or should i go with Amd as your suggestion

Back from a computer shop,They suggested  me to get an Intel Pc as it last longer an all...
They said they can give only 1500 for my cpu+motherboard ....
My Dads Behind a monitor with built in webcam.,an speakers can't make him understand about that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2012)

performance wise intel is better but if you are buying i5 2400 then get a H67 based mobo.intel DH67CLB3 costs ~5400 & is a good board for its price & features.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ohk,So should i go with intel config,Even my parents say intel now(If not good,i can go with Amd to)??With a motherboard with hdmi.



if you want strictly Intel based PC, get the config i suggested sans GPU. 



lalsingh said:


> Phenom II X4 960 can unlock into 6 core ?



yes but it mayn't be stable.



serpent16 said:


> ^ Ohk thanks is Intel also good?
> 
> Core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.4k
> ...



all depends on your budget. If you can get this config without sacrificing or compromising on any other thing, go for it.



serpent16 said:


> Back from a computer shop,They suggested  me to get an Intel Pc as it last longer an all...



duh 



serpent16 said:


> They said they can give only 1500 for my cpu+motherboard ....



sell it



serpent16 said:


> My Dads Behind a monitor with built in webcam.,an speakers can't make him understand about that



3 points why you shouldn't get monitor with built in cam. 
1. high price
2. if something goes bad, you know.
3. quality of cam

show dad some webcam from flipkart. lot better.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

^^Hes like There so many wires blah blah blah......
Ok i guess ill go with intel config ...as i see the motherboard doesnt have a Hdmi(For futures Hd monitor).So now ill use this with my 5450?Will there be little better gaming performace.Ill take a 7850 after it releases in india

Ok im going with this.
Core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.4k
Corsair 4Gb DDR3 @ 1.2k
Corsair CX430W @ 2.3k
Will add 7850


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2012)

spend 2000 more & get intel DH67CLB3 with usb3,esata & sata3.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

Massive clean up. eh. Ankit07 gets a week's ban.



serpent16 said:


> But will 6850 be good for 3 years?How is a monitor with built in speakers?
> Ok how much will i get by selling this.
> Athlon 7750
> 3 Gb DDR 2 Ram.
> ...


Do this:

Update Asus M2N68-AM Plus to the latest BIOS. *ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M2N68-AM PLUS*

Buy Athlon II X4 645 or Phenom II X4 840 for around Rs. 5000 and put it in your existing motherboard.

Corsair CX430v2 + HD 7770 = Rs. 2200 + 8600.
Corsair CX430v2 + HD 7850 = Rs. 2200 + wait_for_launch.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^,I have decided for an i5 even my parents i5 now.They say to get a good one.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^,I have decided for an i5 even my parents i5 now.They say to get a good one.


what's the point? You're upgrading for playong games and gaming perfotmance are mostly decided by the graphic card, not processor.

Spending 12K on a processor when you aren't doing that kind of work is foolish.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohk,thanks...ill go with AMD then


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^Performance,And they said it will be better ..for other things like photoshop


Agreed on that. It's overkill if other things only include Photoshop.



serpent16 said:


> Ohk,thanks...ill go with AMD then


well, actually I want you to have an idea about what kind of work you are doing. That's all.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohk... The computer Shop just suggested to go with intel, as its more future proof an stuff.Other wise i was planing for AMD itself.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 6.4K
Motherboard: Asus M5A88-M @ 5.9K
Ram: G-skill Ripjaw/kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.5K
Corsair GS600 600W 80+ PSU @ 4K
NZXT Source 201 Elite @ 2.4K
Total:20200.
Any More changes?


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Massive clean up. eh. Ankit07 gets a week's ban.
> 
> 
> Do this:
> ...



I would +1 that for you Serpent16. Go for this configuration. And that computer guy of yours, lol, don't mind what's he saying, just tell him to get the products for you and stop recommending intel without no reasons  Good luck with that AMD config of yours, go for it without a second thought.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Well i preffer getting an new motherboard not keeping the same,As its DDR2


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

See this AnandTech - Bench - CPU
And I'm suggesting a configuration based on the above information.








*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i3-2100 Processor	6420
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M LX	3050
RAM	Corsair DDR3 4 GB	1200
PSU	Seasonic S12II-520	3770
Case	NZXT Source Elite	2400
Total		16840

That leaves you with an ample budget for a killer GPU I guess. Again, its just a suggestion.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^Thanks dude,But its dual core ......


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^Thanks dude,But its dual core ......



Yeah I know. I suggested the above config giving prime importance to gaming. It'll perform better then the AMD config. If you're doing tasks/running programs invloving more cores go for the AMD one without a second thought. All the best


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> See this AnandTech - Bench - CPU
> And I'm suggesting a configuration based on the above information.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^These days if i run photoshop,and browse with 4-5 tabs open the computer hangs.Sometimes browsing alone with 4-5 tabs crashes my pc.So i cant much multitasking ;(


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^These days if i run photoshop,and browse with 4-5 tabs open the computer hangs.Sometimes browsing alone with 4-5 tabs crashes my pc.So i cant much multitasking ;(



The Intel config I suggested can handle these stuff like a song. But if you're so particular about more cores and can sacrifice USB 3.0 and SATA 6, try this config







*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10800
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M LX	3050
RAM	Corsair DDR3 4 GB	1200
PSU	Seasonic S12II-520	3770
Case	Cooler Master Elite 311	2090
TOTAL		20910

The price difference is so less but the difference in performance...no need to explain  I guess. Cooler Master Elite 311 does have cable management features and the PSU has better efficiency than GS 600. BTW let the experts comment on this and its you who must make the ultimate decision.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^Agree with you,Well i do need money for an 7850.Thats why im going for an AMD now.
Can you suggest a good 320 gb hardrive.I have 220 Gb.But there like only 50-100 Gb rem


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> But there like only 50-100 Gb rem



50-100 GB remaining? That's fairly good nah. The reason I said so is that there's nothing suicidal like buying a HDD at this point as the prices are sky rocketing. You should buy if and only if you're in desperate need of it. Because a year later when you get a 1TB HDD for the same price as that you paid for a 250 GB today, you'll be cursing yourself. Anyway the prices have started to fall slowly. So wait a bit more for a good deal.

BTW Check this - Flipkart: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX): Internal Hard Drive


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah,Then ill wait..maybe get an 1tb for 2-3k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2012)

instead of getting Asus M5A88-M for 5900 get Asus M5A97 for 6200 which has better overclockability potential(4+2 Phase Power Design).


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Amd Phenom X4
MSI 88gma(Asus is not avail)
4 gb ram
Croshair Psu
Some Cabinet
Will post the Config tom after price quotation



> Things said by my dad to me
> The computer shop owner has cursing me,Confused with the config..etc
> And hes saying sell the hardisk,Which i dont want to,As its a huge nuisance to install everything(Esp witcher 2 with almost 4 gb patches).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2012)

gigabyte is better than msi & should be available locally.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Well the local computer shop doesnt have it.... .Cant help it.The owner is already very angry


----------



## Jripper (Mar 7, 2012)

Dude,stop listening to what the computer guys tell you. I read some posts back that they said to go for intel because of future proofing and stuff. tell them that there really is no such thing as future proofing when it comes to computer hardware. much less when the next architechture(read:-ivy bridge) is coming out in a few months.
(Its different that phenom is discontinued. the fact is every hardware gets outdated.)

And if the computer guy is getting mad at you,simply leave his shop(or threaten to do so). You are spending money on the rig so you are entitled to your own opinions and also regarding what you want to sell and what you don't want to sell. if he gets angry,tell him to stuff it. there are plenty of other shops to buy from.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2012)

why don't you try flipkart cash on delivery option if it is available in your area?(mangalore is not such a small city)


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Well problem is assembling an stuff.Now decided to go for that config,Parents getting angry to


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

well, I'll tell you one thing.

You are discussing every "little" thing with your parents - things which they don't understand and don't have any idea about. "abh intel i5" "abh amd phenom ii" "abh ye" "abh wo"...

Let this thread end...and finally when you make up your mind...then discuss with your parents.

No need to have a talk after every post.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 7, 2012)

Really hilarious.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2012)

Already Got this- from local store(Hes assembling it)
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 7
M5A88-M @ 5.2k
Ram: G-skill Ripjaw/kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.5K
Corsair GS600 600W 80+ PSU @ 4K
Some Cabinet-For 1.9
Total-rs.20500


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats duh Don't forget to post the pics.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

@serpent16, congrats. priced nicely. but you could have saved a few thousands by going for normal ram & 955 or maybe 960T which can be unlocked to 6core.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

Will get the Pc in 1/2 days the shop will assemble it and give me.
Thanks guys.
Thanks a lot Sam,Cilus,ICo for the configs


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ do check carefully. the shopkeeper may play some trick and replace the PSU or maybe the GPU. also remember Phenom II X4 uses a HSF with heatpipes.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

^^Ohk,i will do that.Whats An HSF.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2012)

heatsink & fan. of the processor.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

^^Yeah ok.Doubt of him cheating hes the best dealer in my city.


----------



## echo9 (Mar 12, 2012)

@serpent16 hey, can u do post about its performance.

@others  I don't know why but my thread was not posted in this forum. I guess the moderator din't liked it much  (reason: similar topics?hey but my request is a bit different); so i'll be posting here:

All i need guys is a rig with bare min. config.(no speakers/UPS etc.) @ max of 20k.
Doesn't need a rig to play at ultra settings; but just a one which has the capability to run Battlefield 3 and the likes at medium/high.

Would like to go for AMD. at this budget is it good to with AMD fusion based systems?

As posted by serpent16:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 7
> M5A88-M @ 5.2k
> Ram: G-skill Ripjaw/kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.5K
> Corsair GS600 600W 80+ PSU @ 4K
> ...


This config looks good BUT is without a monitor. The config is actully much more than I require so I was hoping if somebody could include a monitor for me with a similar config (AMD preferred as its cheap?).

Thanks fellas

*UPDATE:* oh now finally my thread is appearing in the forums BUT please do suggest me about my laptop's RAM upgradation.
I feel that gaming on an inspiron mabe a bit dangerous considering the heat being generated


----------

